# Additives to steam cleaner?



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

May be a goofball question, but can you mix cleaners (vinegar, bleach, etc.) into a stteam cleaner, or will it mess up the heating element or not get hot enough to steam the additive? Want to do a bit tougher clean than just steam as an experiment, but don't want to ruin a perfectly good spot steamer. Any advice is appreciated.
Matt


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi roadking!
I wouldnt use bleach, but maybe a "mr. clean type" might help. I've put that into my carpet steamer/sucker-upper before. I use resolve and spot shot on carpet and fabrics and they work good for me. What surface are you thinking of trying it on? Any type stain in particular?
rose


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, not a carpet steamer, one of those like McCollough with the hose for tile in the bath, etc. For the carpet, I have my trusty Bissel! Thanks, and good to hear from you.
Matt


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

When i am not really deep cleaning i use vinegar in my shampooer to shampoo the carpets...no soap residue left in rugs and takes smells out of carpets also and also does cleans to...i have also used a drop or two of pinesol but not much as it suds up to much...


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

The instructions that came with my steam cleaner say not to add anything other than water as it might ruin the element. This is a machine for hard floors and thin carpets, not regular carpets.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Ditto. 

Plus watch what you'd even consider vaporizing. You'll be breathing that toxic mist in, whether you ruin your steamer or not. Not advisable.


----------

